# Aire cut brush cutter blade



## alderman (May 20, 2017)

After reading some positive reviews on this site, I purchased an AIre cut blade. 
It arrived this afternoon and I had a chance to try it out on some tall, thick grass. 
First impression is these work great and are a time saver ver a string head. 
I was able to cut three foot tall grass in one stroke and didn't have a single issue with any wrapping and binding. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (May 20, 2017)

Yes, they are the bomb for mowing tall grass. I prefer a true shredder blade for use on scrub/blackberrys though the airecut will do it. But the airecut beats the shredder for mowing.


----------



## Conquistador3 (May 21, 2017)

I am very interested to hear how it holds up long term. Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Ginger15 (May 21, 2017)

What CC trimmer are you using? I'm currently using string and have almost 4ft grass in some spots with some hefty thick weeds and star thistle.


----------



## ironman_gq (Jun 2, 2017)

I got one for dealing with raspberry cane, string doesn't do well and a grass blade just jambs up. These things flat out eat that stuff, running it on a 34cc shindy.


----------



## Marshy (Jun 2, 2017)

I have a big Poland Pro trimmer I want to get a blade on to try. What's these blade cost?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 2, 2017)

Depends on the size. What displacement is the trimmer.


----------



## alderman (Jun 3, 2017)

I bought two of the 14" for $20 each off e-bay. 
I'm running them on a Shindaiwa C350. Works well but I wouldn't want to run any more load on this machine and would opt to go smaller with a smaller machine. 
So far it is holding up good. If I can get a year of use out one, it is money well spent. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Jun 3, 2017)

ANewSawyer said:


> Depends on the size. What displacement is the trimmer.


31cc


----------



## Ginger15 (Jun 3, 2017)

Finally found the aire on eBay. I just picked up an FS131 a couple weeks ago. I think i might order a blade. What size should I get? 10,12, or 14? Its a 36.5cc motor.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 3, 2017)

http://www.airecut.com/shop 

According to the size chart at the bottom of this page, a 31cc would need a 250mm and I, personally, would use a 300mm on a FS131. Even though the chart says 350mm for displacements above 35cc or 1.5KW. The 131 only makes 1.4KW.


----------



## Ginger15 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks. Looks like I'll order the 12" blade.


----------

